# Sweet Potatoe Vine???



## vamp (May 1, 2012)

I have a baby Redfoot about a 11/2 yrs old and a young Russian.
I have build them an out door area using 36 in round pond liners. and am working on a bigger area with cinder blocks. 
I would like to ask if sweet potato vines are bad for them before I plant it to close to them 'Margarite' is on edible list. but after I got one I was told it's bad for them. 
Thanks
Char


----------



## dmmj (May 1, 2012)

*RE: Hello*

Welcome to the forum, I hope you enjoy your visits here. If I am not mistaken sweet potato vine is toxic, but I can't say for sure.


----------



## Angi (May 1, 2012)

I hope you are not housing then together. Russians can carry disease that the are imune to but can be bad for other spices.


----------



## Benjamin (May 2, 2012)

*RE: Hello*



dmmj said:


> Welcome to the forum, I hope you enjoy your visits here. If I am not mistaken sweet potato vine is toxic, but I can't say for sure.


 I regularly feed it to my tortoises. They prefer the green to the purple.


----------



## MikeCow1 (May 2, 2012)

It's on most toxic lists I've ever seen. Along with regular potato vines. Sometimes Morning Glories are called Sweet Potato vines and they're toxic too


----------



## DixieParadise (May 2, 2012)

I agree sometimes Morning Glories are called wild sweet potato or ornamental sweet potato vine. They look nice, but I believe them to be toxic.


----------



## Jacqui (May 3, 2012)

*RE: Hello*



Benjamin said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum, I hope you enjoy your visits here. If I am not mistaken sweet potato vine is toxic, but I can't say for sure.
> ...



Ben what species and how small of individuals were you able to feed these too?


----------



## Benjamin (May 3, 2012)

*RE: Hello*



Jacqui said:


> Benjamin said:
> 
> 
> > dmmj said:
> ...


 I feed it to hatchling through adults. I do not feed it daily. My stars, manouri, and indotestudo love it. My kinixys nibble at it as well. 
In the past I have also fed it to radiata, pyxis, and chaco tortoises. The sap does irritate the skin a little when cut. Feeding it a few times monthly does not cause any troubles for the animals that consume it.


----------

